# What the F....?



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

What the F....?
I have been told that this is a "fun forum, a place where no thinking is welcome and a vented silliness is the norm." If that is so, then why not advertise it as that? Why be so dishonest? Wait, I know why. Trolls create their own sites under false pretenses all over the internet. Preppers and surviving, are two serious elements of our society. If you are an idiot, on here to make fun of survivalism because you are too ignorant to do anything more than try to put down people, then you are not "cool" as you think. You are a fungus pretending to be a prepper in order to undermine the entire idea. If you are creepy enough to devise something like that, then you won't have the cajones to say so up front. Don't creep it in after you have wasted some unwary prepper's time. Why not? Because a stake might be driven right through the tissue of your insanity!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe I haven't had enough coffee, but what the F indeed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

indie said:


> Maybe I haven't had enough coffee, but what the F indeed.





Slippy said:


> Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


I concur.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wrong side of the bed,not enough coffee and a hangover after last night's posts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In mommy's basement, with blow up doll dressed in camo....


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So you post this in a thread, then you have to make a thread for it? If you don't like the people here you don't have to stay.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In mommy's basement, with blow up doll dressed in camo....


I'm ashamed to admit I laughed out loud at this.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I laughed out loud at this.


Fear not. You are not alone, for I hath LOL'd as well.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am not staying. My bon mots are my legacy to you and yours.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

survivalist77 said:


> I am not staying.


Once again, my belief in God is confirmed.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

awww so much but hurt over a small disagreement, I hate to see what he is like around the resistor....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I think he should move to California and look up that militia group. He can bring resistor with him.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

survivalist77 said:


> I am not staying. My bon mots are my legacy to you and yours.


just as I thought, another one hit wonder


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Well bye--


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

The Power lines are working it seems... UP the power!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

survivalist77 said:


> I am not staying. My bon mots are my legacy to you and yours.


That's okay. I thought you were kind of a pecker-head anyway...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm curious if he is related to Boucher? Then again, come to think of it, I've never seen the Boucher and Survivalist77 together at the same time! Could it be...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

HUH?...37 posts and your pissed?................well maybe go to shtf forum and be a real man,you will get torn to pieces there!!!!....foo!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Listening to that video, did anyone else notice how Mish's Avatar was tilting at beat? Total headbanger....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

survivalist77 said:


> I am not staying. My bon mots are my legacy to you and yours.


After reviewing your recent posts, all I can say is, "Au revoir."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, Bucko! Don't let the door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya!
Or, as a celebrated RINO once said "Hasta la vista, baby".


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Some people can take someone pissing in their corn fakes. But we will still have fun without.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Some people can take someone pissing in their corn fakes. But we will still have fun without.


That's the beauty of the Intertubes. There is always another jackass waiting in the wings. Line 'em up and knock 'em down boys (and girls)!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

he IS way smartrer than me, becouse I had to actually google "BON MOT" to see what the hell it meant.
KInda like on one of my favorite movies FRIDAY- BYE FELICIA!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


>


You actually posted something I knew. Ok, I'm scared.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn, I must be working too much lately, seems like I miss all the fun. Seems you folks run the a++holes off before I can get in on the fun. Damn, I want to play too!!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

As they like to say down here in the South, "Don't let the doorknob hit you in the ass"....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's a part thread now!! Woot!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm curious what happened to piss him off? I admit I've been sporadicly on here the past few days...I don't like seeing anyone throw in the towel especially when they are like minded preppers. We all wont agree on everything...but still when someone departs that can contribute (or at least potentially) some ideas for survival tips...it's a sad day. 

I don't think I really saw too many posts from him. Sorry to hear I suppose.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm curious what happened to piss him off? I admit I've been sporadicly on here the past few days...I don't like seeing anyone throw in the towel especially when they are like minded preppers. We all wont agree on everything...but still when someone departs that can contribute (or at least potentially) some ideas for survival tips...it's a sad day.
> 
> I don't think I really saw too many posts from him. Sorry to hear I suppose.


Go click on his profile. You can then see his posts. =)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm curious what happened to piss him off? I admit I've been sporadicly on here the past few days...I don't like seeing anyone throw in the towel especially when they are like minded preppers. We all wont agree on everything...but still when someone departs that can contribute (or at least potentially) some ideas for survival tips...it's a sad day.
> 
> I don't think I really saw too many posts from him. Sorry to hear I suppose.


I gathered that he was upset that we laugh and joke and talk about some non-prepper life stuff too. I think he was looking for a site where every other post was about how to make ***** survival bracelets out of 550 paracord.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm curious what happened to piss him off? I admit I've been sporadicly on here the past few days...I don't like seeing anyone throw in the towel especially when they are like minded preppers. We all wont agree on everything...but still when someone departs that can contribute (or at least potentially) some ideas for survival tips...it's a sad day.
> 
> I don't think I really saw too many posts from him. Sorry to hear I suppose.


i maybe able to answer this

first post.... 
you guys are all stupid, a fortified facility is suicide....
want proof here's my books
oh you will face a war of annihilation

following posts

communist, socialists, government, Australia is bad, communist, America will listen to my bull shit or else

I think that summarises it all the quality posts from this guy

and in true forum fashion, we all called bull shit (and MR gave a good ear full)

the op ran off and cried...

then in true Obama fashion, we are all arsehole trolls that don't know the first thing about been prepared


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ahh...okay then. I won't lose any sleep then.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's amazing how some can get butt hurt over a discussion. ::saber::


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There is lots of good information on food preparation/storage, and survival techniques. if you don't like some of the less intense discussions don't participate, take your high and mighty attitude and GFY.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The reason why no one will stand up for their rites! No one has tough skin anymore!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> View attachment 4744
> 
> The reason why no one will stand up for their rites! No one has tough skin anymore!


Bwahahahaha


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh gosh, now we are gonna have to have a "special thread post area" for assclowns who think that we are discrimanating against them, becouse they are obviously smarter than us. Equal rights. Yall "senior members" ruined it. we are doomed, becouse him and his trio of mercinaries are leaving. 
all seriousness thou, anyone seen "Falling Down" with Micheal Douglas? Kinda seems like this guy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> It's amazing how some can get butt hurt over a discussion. ::saber::


Glad to see the Bald Eagle again!


----------

